# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ >  Tính đồ của CNTT và sản phẩm công nghệ không thể bỏ qua .

## haphuonghoang

các sự kiện triển lãm và hội nghị truyền thông quốc tế 2011 (vietnam comm 2011), triển lãm quốc tế về internet và it 2011 (vietnam internet & it 2011) và triển lãm quốc tế về sản phẩm điện tử việt nam (vietnam electronics 2011) sẽ đồng thời diễn ra trong 4 ngày giữa tháng 11 tại trung tâm vefac, hà nội.

loạt sự kiện này do tập đoàn bưu chính viễn thông việt nam, hội tin học việt nam và công ty adsale (hong king) phối hợp tổ chức dưới sự chỉ đạo của ban chỉ đạo quốc gia về công nghệ thông tin việt nam và được bộ thông tin truyền thông bảo trợ.

----------


## chuyenxemay

16 đến 19 tháng mười một, 2011 tại trung tâm hội chợ & triển lãm việt nam (vefac) tại hà nội, triển lãm và hội nghị quốc tế về truyền thông (vietnam comm 2011), triển lãm quốc tế về internet & công nghệ thông tin (vietnam internet & it 2011) và triển lãm quốc tế về sản phẩm điện tử (vietnam electronics 2011) là sự kiện lớn và có tầm ảnh hưởng trong lĩnh vực công nghệ thông tin & sản phẩm điện tử việt nam!!!!:gathering:

----------


## khicaca

triển lãm năm nay dự kiến sẻ thu hút sự tham gia của hơn 160 công ty trong nước và quốc tế, đến từ 14 quốc gia và khu vực. và mổi công ty sẻ có 1 gian hàng trưng bày sản phẩm công nghệ của mình chó các khách tham gia chương trình có sự trải nghiệm gần guổi nhất sản phẩm của mình và ngoài ra mổi công ty đều có các trò chơi nho nhỏ và có nhửng phần quà rất đặc biệt!!! tham gia ngay thôi :banana:[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]resent::banana:[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]resent::banana:[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]resent::banana:

----------


## ngocquangyb

tổ chức tận 4 ngày !! chắc có nhiều cái để xem và học hỏi đây !!! có bác nào muốn đi không ~!! cho em ké 1 vé với

----------


## minhtshop

trời!! đả dậy ta không biết có hảng apple không ta??? mình đag giền các sản phẩm của trái táo cắn dở này heee

----------


## xvietsao

một loạt các công ty từ các quốc gia khác nhau như nhật bản, hàn quốc, thái lan, mã lai sẽ lần đầu tiên tham gia triển lãm. quý khách sẽ có cơ hội khám phá nhiều giải pháp công nghệ và kinh doanh mới nhất trong lĩnh vực ict ngay tại triển lãm.

----------


## Mai Chi

có buổi hội thảo gì nữa mà, nghe n ói công bố mạng 4g ra mắt tại vn đấy

----------


## tranviettuanit

*cntt việt nam đang phát triển ,hèn gì hơn 160 đơn vị tổ chức đều tham gia !! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] vùng đấy hứa à*

----------


## 36hoangcau

hi vọng buổi triển lãm sẽ không nhàm chán như những buổi triển lãm khác ,không biết có hát karaoke free không hihhi:a:

----------


## GemMylove

ngoài ra,hình như phần thảo luận nhóm được tổ chức lần đầu tiên trong hội thảo. các chuyên gia sẽ thảo luận chủ đề “phân tích và đánh giá thị trường 3g tại việt nam. nhận định cơ hội và thách thức về phát triển mạng 4g”. buổi thảo luận là diễn đàn để khách tham dự hội thảo tiếp xúc với diễn giả, trao đổi thông tin thị trường và giao lưu với các doanh nghiệp trong ngành.
nghe hoành tráng quá mấy bác ơi ![img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## mathanhcong

> tổ chức tận 4 ngày !! chắc có nhiều cái để xem và học hỏi đây !!! có bác nào muốn đi không ~!! cho em ké 1 vé với


đi thì cùng đi ,mi2nh rỗi ngày 18 09234321 số của mình đây khi nào rảnh thì đi chung ,dân nghiện công nghệ cả mà ,đi chung cho vui [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img])

----------


## vlzmaytinh

theo sách trắng ict do bộ thông tin & truyền thông việt nam (mic) ban hành năm nay, công nghệ thông tin đã trở thành ngành kinh tế mũi nhọn của nền kinh tế quốc dân. tính đến cuối năm 2010, doanh thu của ngành công nghiệp phần mềm và nội dung số đạt 5,6 tỷ đô la mỹ, doanh thu của ngành dịch vụ viễn thông đạt hơn 9,4 tỷ đô la mỹ hèn chi mà các nhà đâu tư không ham !! hee nghe thôi củng muốn .....:lick:

----------

